

Ask HN: What are the most linked-to sites from HN? - raiseshand

Has anyone looked into the sites that are most linked-to from HN?<p>I&#x27;m also curious about the ones that are most popular (some combination of number of times submitted and avg # of upvotes).<p>Another thing I&#x27;m wondering about is if there is a significant impact on popularity of a submission if it isn&#x27;t mobile-optimized.<p>Couldn&#x27;t find anything about this through searching...
======
jaredsohn
For your first question:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7079653#up_7083023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7079653#up_7083023)

(Remembered that I had commented on this when it came up earlier; found it by
doing an hnsearch that included the names of some popular sites.)

